
Ask HN: Apple DevOps question - shyphyzicist
Hello, I developed an interactive story app for young children about a medical device. I was given a license by the manufacturer to use its image. Apple will not approve it to its App Store, claiming that it is a non-iOS device. The intention of the app is to introduce the medical device to children outside of doctors&#x27; offices in a less-scary way.<p>Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to get an app published to Apple&#x27;s App Store using a non-Apple manufactured medical device?
======
kognate
Depending on how your app is written, you may be able to convert it to iBook.
iBook's Author can help you out here. Apple isn't likely to budge on this
issue for app approvals without some extra work.

I would recommending talking with the manufacturer and having them reach out
to Apple with you. That way you can begin formal discussions about how this
situation might be resolved. 1-800-GO-APPLE is the number at Apple Healthcare,
and that's where I would start unless the manufacturer has some contact.
[https://www.apple.com/healthcare/](https://www.apple.com/healthcare/)

~~~
shyphyzicist
Thanks. I will look into this.

------
coo_dot_eco
The non-approval is due to the app's -content- not being related to iOS-
specific devices or that the app doesn't work with the device?

Did they list a specific guideline?

~~~
shyphyzicist
This is the message they sent:

"Specifically, it would be appropriate to remove the non-iOS device images."

I am redesigning things, but this is irritating.

~~~
coo_dot_eco
Ah.

Did you have android or other mobile device images in the image copy?

~~~
shyphyzicist
Yes - I had images of the medical device. I'm reworking them now, but even if
I am able to rework this I was planning on creating other apps with other non-
iOS devices.

